# How Remove Engine Oil From Sneakers?



## TomBrooklyn (Mar 15, 2008)

What's a good way to remove chain oil--make that car engine oil-- from leather sneakers? 

(I was trying an experiment with car engine oil on my chain. Happened to crash and got the overly wet chain and chainring all over my brand new white sneakers.)


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Soap. Saddle soap is designed to condition leather as well as clean, if you're concerned about drying out the leather. But I wouldn't hold out much hope that those shoes will be very white again ;-)

You were using straight motor oil on the chain? Not many try that; seems inherently messy, as you learned. Many of us use a home-brew lube consisting of motor oil diluted with odorless mineral spirits. The thinned lube gets into the small spaces well, and is easier to wipe off the outside. After the solvent evaporates you're left with a nice film of oil where you need it.


----------



## clem91 (Aug 1, 2011)

Use some detergent like fairy liquid or equivilant. Should help anyway


----------



## rijndael (Jun 8, 2011)

Dawn works well.


----------



## Zombie John (Jul 25, 2011)

Once oil hits your clothes -- including shoes -- it's pretty much inpossible to do anything about it.

I change my own oil and do most of my own mechanic work. Oil doesn't come out.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

You'll never get the stain fully out. You can throw them in a dumpster and join all the other sad cases that wore clean white shoes while working on their bikes/cars/trucks etc. Consider it a learning experience.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Zombie John said:


> Once oil hits your clothes -- including shoes -- it's pretty much inpossible to do anything about it.
> 
> I change my own oil and do most of my own mechanic work. Oil doesn't come out.


Yep. Ruined some shirts changing oil from my vehicles. Diesel fuel isn't good for clothing either. Getting the smell out is almost impossible with diesel fuel and getting the stain out is almost impossible with motor oil.


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

*Try this.*

My mom used to use this on my engin oil stained Levi's and it worked magic.

http://www.globalindustrial.com/p/f...Detergents-google_pr&infoParam.campaignId=T9F


----------



## siclmn (Feb 7, 2004)

Toothbrush and waterless hand cleaner, scrub away.


----------



## Defisch (Oct 13, 2009)

I've used Greased Lightning and Purple Power degreaser. both work really well.


----------



## F45 (Nov 25, 2010)

JCavilia said:


> Many of us use a home-brew lube consisting of motor oil diluted with odorless mineral spirits. The thinned lube gets into the small spaces well, and is easier to wipe off the outside. After the solvent evaporates you're left with a nice film of oil where you need it.


How is that different from WD-40?


----------



## Shaba (Mar 16, 2011)

As mentioned: waterless hand cleaner. This stuff gets oil and grease stains out of clothes. I haven't tried it on leather, but it's worth a shot.


----------

